# Massive OPI/china glaze/ORLY stash



## erynnj (Mar 5, 2010)

i don't know how this got so out of control but I love them!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/048-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/049-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/051-2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/042-4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/043-5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/044-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/045-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/046-2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/033-6.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/036-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/037-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/038-4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/039-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/040-4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/041-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/042-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/043-4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/021-7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/024-5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/029-7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/025-7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...lack/027-7.jpg


----------



## obscuria (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice!

I actually just went through my collection tonight and also have no idea how it got to this point.


----------



## ChandraD (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice! I spy quite a few that I have...and quite a few that I want. 
I think I have a problem as well. But I like it.


----------



## beautylush (Mar 5, 2010)

love it!


----------



## LindaP (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL!  Been there, I'm in the process of searching for a nail rack to place them all.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow nice collection


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 27, 2010)

Amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though my BF is frightened for what mine might look like one day. Lol

If you don't mind me asking what is the color name of the sparkly dark blue Essie polish?


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snarkling* 

 
_Amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though my BF is frightened for what mine might look like one day. Lol

If you don't mind me asking what is the color name of the sparkly dark blue Essie polish?_

 
 It's Starry Starry Night...i saw that too and it's super HTF...lucky lucky girl for her to have it in her collection


----------

